# Shooters rack saved my rear end



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well actually my front end.Was heading to the store a lil while ago and I dont know if I was just thinking about the tragedy in VT or if it fell in front of me but I look up and a sapling tree was across the road right at light level.I tried to swerve but it was too late. Nailed it and saw branches fly everywhere. Pulled over expecting to see my lights at least cracked if not broken and they were fine.Except for a lil scratch the rack made out better than th tree...


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

Yep,
Steve and Eric build some heavy duty racks. Steve inspected mine by standing in it and bouncing up & down while it was attached to my truck  
May have to keep my on all the time, just in case. Glad you and your truck are okay.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I need me a shooter custom. gimme a year boys, ill have a new one. 6 rods & a lil @$$ cooler aint cuttin it. have to make do til next spring  If I can wait that long


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Pay attention Clay!...but glad everything is good.Maybe Shooter should start building road graders.....the R


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Glad all is good dog. Maybe NASCAR should look at putting his rigs on the COT for the Bristol race.


----------



## Hammer (Mar 31, 2007)

I had 'm put a cow catcher on opcorn: mine


----------

